# 16M 11STONE 6FOOT ~~estimated body fat of 17-20%~~ Rate me psl and give improvements



## why am I here (Mar 27, 2019)




----------



## Cuyen (Mar 27, 2019)

You definetly mog me and dont even need to looksmax jfl

just get a haircut


----------



## why am I here (Mar 27, 2019)

Cuyen said:


> You definetly mog me and dont even need to looksmax jfl
> 
> just get a haircut


any suggestions for a haircut I have zero sense about it lel


----------



## GymMaxedHeightMinned (Mar 27, 2019)

virgin/10.


----------



## Cuyen (Mar 27, 2019)

why am I here said:


> any suggestions for a haircut I have zero sense about it lel


I'm joking,you don't need anything. literally just be exist

fuck you


----------



## why am I here (Mar 27, 2019)

GymMaxedHeightMinned said:


> virgin/10.


indeed


Cuyen said:


> I'm joking,you don't need anything. literally just be exist
> 
> fuck you


cool thanks bro


----------



## GymMaxedHeightMinned (Mar 27, 2019)

Cuyen said:


> I'm joking,you don't need anything. literally just be exist
> 
> fuck you


Jesus so bitter. OP just learn to talk to girls lmao


----------



## Cuyen (Mar 27, 2019)

GymMaxedHeightMinned said:


> Jesus so bitter. OP just learn to talk to girls lmao


holy shit i think i gonna rope


----------



## why am I here (Mar 27, 2019)

GymMaxedHeightMinned said:


> Jesus so bitter. OP just learn to talk to girls lmao


ahhh okay thank you, I will try lel 


Cuyen said:


> holy shit i think i gonna rope


feel free if that is what you wish


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Mar 27, 2019)

4/10 - You look like you have anger problems tbh


----------



## Cuyen (Mar 27, 2019)

why am I here said:


> ahhh okay thank you, I will try lel
> 
> feel free if that is what you wish


don't tell me you never had gf


----------



## why am I here (Mar 27, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> 4/10 - You look like you have anger problems tbh


okay, reasons why for the rate and what to improve please


Cuyen said:


> don't tell me you never had gf


I have one right now


----------



## GymMaxedHeightMinned (Mar 27, 2019)

why am I here said:


> ahhh okay thank you, I will try lel


Drop the retard lingo too. Jesus I'm realizing the type of kids from my school that could actually b on this forum


----------



## rockndogs (Mar 27, 2019)

Harrypotterbestfriend/10


----------



## Cuyen (Mar 27, 2019)

if this guy 4/10 I'm fucking -0/10


----------



## Sizzurp (Mar 27, 2019)

White Ander Herrera


----------



## FatmanO (Mar 27, 2019)

Don't listen to virgins here (Including me) 
but you are above avg possibly even attractive and just need to learn how to talk to women


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Mar 27, 2019)

why am I here said:


> okay, reasons why for the rate and what to improve please
> 
> I have one right now



you would have been a 5.5 maybe a 6 but you're ginger


----------



## Cuyen (Mar 27, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Don't listen to virgins here (Including me)
> but you are above avg possibly even attractive and just need to learn how to talk to women


he already have a gf kek


----------



## why am I here (Mar 27, 2019)

GymMaxedHeightMinned said:


> Drop the retard lingo too. Jesus I'm realizing the type of kids from my school that could actually b on this forum


sorry it is sheer habit, makes sense though



rockndogs said:


> Harrypotterbestfriend/10


everytime to be honest every time


Sizzurp said:


> White Ander Herrera


interesting


FatmanO said:


> Don't listen to virgins here (Including me)
> but you are above avg possibly even attractive and just need to learn how to talk to women


thank you, and that is true to be honest



GenericChad1444 said:


> you would have been a 5.5 maybe a 6 but you're ginger


okay thank you, well damn is being ginger really that big of a failo



Cuyen said:


> he already have a gf kek


I did kind of get bailed out of that somehow she did all the hard work


----------



## Cuyen (Mar 27, 2019)

why am I here said:


> sorry it is sheer habit, makes sense though
> 
> 
> everytime to be honest every time
> ...


she did it because you are attractive.


----------



## why am I here (Mar 27, 2019)

Cuyen said:


> she did it because you are attractive.


you think that is actually the case?


----------



## Cuyen (Mar 27, 2019)

why am I here said:


> you think that is actually the case?


you have no idea what's going on.


----------



## Zeus (Mar 27, 2019)

The fuck is 11 stones?


----------



## why am I here (Mar 27, 2019)

Cuyen said:


> you have no idea what's going on.


I am pretty oblivious to be fair


Zeus said:


> The fuck is 11 stones?


My weight
edit: kg = 69.85322


----------



## Zeus (Mar 27, 2019)

why am I here said:


> I am pretty oblivious to be fair
> 
> My weight
> edit: kg = 69.85322


You measure weight in stones? Is this a thing in the USA?


----------



## FatmanO (Mar 27, 2019)

Zeus said:


> The fuck is 11 stones?


































and 1 stone that didnt fit here


----------



## why am I here (Mar 27, 2019)

Zeus said:


> You measure weight in stones? Is this a thing in the USA?


I live in the uk but my parents decided to buy scales in stone rather than kg for some reason


FatmanO said:


> View attachment 34573
> View attachment 34574
> View attachment 34575
> View attachment 34576
> ...


fucking hahahah jesus


----------



## mojopin (Mar 27, 2019)

Dude my best advice to you is to leave the site right now before you go too far down the rabbit hole.


----------



## Cuyen (Mar 27, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> View attachment 34573
> View attachment 34574
> View attachment 34575
> View attachment 34576
> ...


negative IQ tbh


----------



## why am I here (Mar 27, 2019)

mojopin said:


> Dude my best advice to you is to leave the site right now before you go too far down the rabbit hole.


why would you suggest that is it really that bad


----------



## Deleted member 1139 (Mar 27, 2019)

Close set eyes let you down, average looking.


----------



## Zeus (Mar 27, 2019)

why am I here said:


> I live in the uk but my parents decided to buy scales in stone rather than kg for some reason
> 
> fucking hahahah jesus


I live in the UK and never head that. Anyway, 69kg for your height is bad, hit the gym and bulk up. You have feminine eyebrows, THIS thread might help you, ur decent looking but being ginger makes you look more feminine. Get a better haircut, read THIS thread and go on from there.

Average-above average looking, get good game and you are set.
Also, what part of the UK?


----------



## why am I here (Mar 27, 2019)

Mujahid said:


> Close set eyes let you down, average looking.


Yeah they hurt, its annoying as fuck, any way to increase ipd at all



Zeus said:


> I live in the UK and never head that. Anyway, 69kg for your height is bad, hit the gym and bulk up. You have feminine eyebrows, THIS thread might help you, ur decent looking but being ginger makes you look more feminine. Get a better haircut, read THIS thread and go on from there.
> 
> Average-above average looking, get good game and you are set.
> Also, what part of the UK?


thank you, yeah that would probably be a good idea, thank you for the suggestion I will have a read of those 
I live in oxfordshire to be honest


----------



## DeformAspergerCel (Mar 27, 2019)

looks like you inherited a strange case of 10% down syndrome

mogs me though, 4 PSL


----------



## Deleted member 1139 (Mar 27, 2019)

why am I here said:


> any way to increase ipd at all


No, hopefully there is something in the future.
Also, get leaner.


----------



## why am I here (Mar 27, 2019)

DeformAspergerCel said:


> looks like you inherited a strange case of 10% down syndrome
> 
> mogs me though, 4 PSL


hahah what does that mean though.

thank you for the rate though.



Mujahid said:


> No, hopefully there is something in the future.
> Also, get leaner.


feels bad man well damn
yeah I suppose that would help aswell


----------



## mojopin (Mar 27, 2019)

why am I here said:


> why would you suggest that is it really that bad


Some come out on top, most are destroyed for life


----------



## why am I here (Mar 27, 2019)

mojopin said:


> Some come out on top, most are destroyed for life


ouch, that must sting what even causes their life to get destroyed


----------



## DeformAspergerCel (Mar 27, 2019)

why am I here said:


> hahah what does that mean though.
> 
> thank you for the rate though.


it means that it's fucking over. You seem like a good kid though. You might have a chance if you're NT and have a rich social circle. How's your experience with foids?


----------



## Cuyen (Mar 27, 2019)

DeformAspergerCel said:


> it means that it's fucking over. You seem like a good kid though. You might have a chance if you're NT and have a rich social circle. How's your experience with foids?


he has gf bro jfl.
he looks attractive. mogs shit out of me


----------



## superighteous (Mar 27, 2019)

why am I here said:


> I have one right now


How the fuck are you a virgin then.


----------



## Vanillestorms (Mar 27, 2019)

You look like an average britcel tbh


----------



## DeformAspergerCel (Mar 27, 2019)

Cuyen said:


> he has gf bro jfl.
> he looks attractive. mogs shit out of me


yeah, ascended via social circle then. His eye area is subhuman and he's also ginger. Has some traits that are above average and some that are below, putting him at dead average


----------



## why am I here (Mar 27, 2019)

DeformAspergerCel said:


> it means that it's fucking over. You seem like a good kid though. You might have a chance if you're NT and have a rich social circle. How's your experience with foids?


ahh okay you seem to be on the negative side, okay interesting, not that great to be honest



superighteous said:


> How the fuck are you a virgin then.


She's a prude bitch - in her own words, also known as her being too awkward


Vanillestorms said:


> You look like an average britcel tbh


what does that mean though


----------



## Cuyen (Mar 27, 2019)

DeformAspergerCel said:


> yeah, ascended via social circle then. His interocular distance is subhuman and he's also ginger. Has some traits that are above average and some that are below, putting him at dead average


he is definetly good looking tbh


why am I here said:


> ahh okay you seem to be on the negative side, okay interesting, not that great to be honest
> 
> 
> She's a prude bitch - in her own words, also known as her being too awkward
> ...


just treat bitch and tell her you'll beat her if she dont let you fuck her


----------



## Vanillestorms (Mar 27, 2019)

why am I here said:


> what does that mean though


It means that you look like an average British young man.


----------



## DeformAspergerCel (Mar 27, 2019)

why am I here said:


> ahh okay you seem to be on the negative side, okay interesting, not that great to be honest


attitude is irrelevant. What matters in life is the arrangement of your facial bones

Also, you have to fuck her before she dumps you.


----------



## why am I here (Mar 27, 2019)

Vanillestorms said:


> It means that you look like an average British young man.


ahh okay anything you could suggest to improve



Cuyen said:


> he is definetly good looking tbh
> 
> just treat bitch and tell her you'll beat her if she dont let you fuck her


ahh okay strange approach bit different



DeformAspergerCel said:


> attitude is irrelevant. What matters in life is the arrangement of your facial bones
> 
> Also, you have to fuck her before she dumps you.


you really are bitter arent you, I would suggest a shower bro


----------



## Deleted member 1084 (Mar 27, 2019)

Upper tier normie


----------



## why am I here (Mar 27, 2019)

Paretocel said:


> Upper tier normie


okay thank you any improvements


----------



## SHARK (Mar 27, 2019)

Eye area kinda sucks but I would give you 5/10.


DeformAspergerCel said:


> attitude is irrelevant. What matters in life is the arrangement of your facial bones


Brutal


----------



## why am I here (Mar 27, 2019)

SHARK said:


> Eye area kinda sucks but I would give you 5/10.
> 
> Brutal


anything you would suggest to improve the eye area?


----------



## Deleted member 1084 (Mar 27, 2019)

why am I here said:


> okay thank you any improvements


Lower your BF% if you have room to improve there and darken/fill in your eyebrows with a blonde/red-toned eyebrow pencil (maybe, up to you).


----------



## SHARK (Mar 27, 2019)

why am I here said:


> anything you would suggest to improve the eye area?


Dye your eyebrows that will help a lot. Maybe filler for upper eyelid exposure


----------



## dogtown (Mar 27, 2019)

If you live in the uk why is your English so dogshit


----------



## Sizzurp (Mar 27, 2019)

dogtown said:


> If you live in the uk why is your English so dogshit


----------



## why am I here (Mar 27, 2019)

SHARK said:


> Dye your eyebrows that will help a lot. Maybe filler for upper eyelid exposure


okay thank you that sounds like a good suggestion 


dogtown said:


> If you live in the uk why is your English so dogshit


how about fuck you


----------



## dogtown (Mar 27, 2019)

why am I here said:


> okay thank you that sounds like a good suggestion
> 
> how about fuck you



Kys ginger fagot


----------



## why am I here (Mar 27, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Kys ginger fagot


slit your wrists autistic coon


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Mar 27, 2019)

If you darken your eyebrows and hair and triggered your eyelash growth you'd look better. You can fraud a better eye length with eyelashes but they need to be really long and curled. 
Obviously your phenotype let's you down but your jaw is nice. So darken your eyebrows and hair and you're good.


----------



## dogtown (Mar 27, 2019)

why am I here said:


> slit your wrists autistic coon



Over for fucking gingers lmao


----------



## why am I here (Mar 27, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> If you darken your eyebrows and hair and triggered your eyelash growth you'd look better. You can fraud a better eye length with eyelashes but they need to be really long and curled.
> Obviously your phenotype let's you down but your jaw is nice. So darken your eyebrows and hair and you're good.


ahh okay thank you for the suggestion I have had a lot of suggestions to dye my eyebrows I will probably do that,
How does the eyelash frauding work though


dogtown said:


> Over for fucking gingers lmao


hey retard have you even seen blonde hair before, but I will let you have that you seem to struggle mentally


----------



## manlet cUnt (Mar 27, 2019)




----------



## dogtown (Mar 27, 2019)

why am I here said:


> ahh okay thank you for the suggestion I have had a lot of suggestions to dye my eyebrows I will probably do that,
> How does the eyelash frauding work though
> 
> hey retard have you even seen blonde hair before, but I will let you have that you seem to struggle mentally



I’m blonde your ginger stop the cope it’s over


----------



## why am I here (Mar 27, 2019)

dogtown said:


> I’m blonde your ginger stop the cope it’s over


hahah funny joke you are retarded, lol post your hair then faggot bet i'm gonna see some retard with white bleached hair


----------



## dogtown (Mar 27, 2019)

why am I here said:


> hahah funny joke you are retarded, lol post your hair then faggot bet i'm gonna see some retard with white bleached hair








I mog you hard


----------



## Sean O'Aspie (Mar 27, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Kys ginger fagot


Brutal. gingers are truly the niggers of whites


----------



## dogtown (Mar 27, 2019)

Sean O'Aspie said:


> Brutal. gingers are truly the niggers of whites



Black > ginger subhumans


----------



## why am I here (Mar 27, 2019)

dogtown said:


> View attachment 34593
> 
> 
> I mog you hard


oh what a surprise I was right, besides look at you fucking narrow skulled twink


Sean O'Aspie said:


> Brutal. gingers are truly the niggers of whites


okay cool bro


----------



## dogtown (Mar 27, 2019)

why am I here said:


> oh what a surprise I was right, besides look at you fucking narrow skulled twink
> 
> okay cool bro



Severely low iq.....

JFL if you think your masculine btw

Nice cuck eyes bro


----------



## why am I here (Mar 27, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Severely low iq.....
> 
> JFL if you think your masculine btw


lol if you say so, btw I never said I was masculine i'm just saying you look like you take it up the arse on the weekends.


----------



## dogtown (Mar 27, 2019)

why am I here said:


> lol if you say so, btw I never said I was masculine i'm just saying you look like you take it up the arse on the weekends.



Cope 









Lucky Blue Smith - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





I life mog you too


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Mar 27, 2019)

why am I here said:


> ahh okay thank you for the suggestion I have had a lot of suggestions to dye my eyebrows I will probably do that,
> How does the eyelash frauding work though
> 
> hey retard have you even seen blonde hair before, but I will let you have that you seem to struggle mentally


Rub castor oil on them and use an eyelash curler. I don't know if it'll work. I'll try it out myself starting tomorrow.


----------



## why am I here (Mar 27, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Cope
> 
> 
> 
> ...


k cool so in short you are bragging you got bailed out because you got scouted as a young child, if you didn't you would be another no one so please just stop.


Curious0 said:


> Rub castor oil on them and use an eyelash curler. I don't know if it'll work. I'll try it out myself starting tomorrow.


ahh okay thank you that sounds like a plan I will try and do that.


----------



## dogtown (Mar 27, 2019)

Op get a lefort 3 or skull transplant 

The only things that will save you from inceldom


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 27, 2019)

Just cage at you two prepubescent kids having a dicklet swinging contest

@dogtown 
@why am I here


----------



## dogtown (Mar 27, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Just cage at you two prepubescent kids having a dicklet swinging contest
> 
> @dogtown
> @why am I here



I’m 20 cunt 










Lucky Blue Smith - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## why am I here (Mar 27, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Just cage at you two prepubescent kids having a dicklet swinging contest
> 
> @dogtown
> @why am I here


this is the point where I agree with



dogtown said:


> I’m 20 cunt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


post a verification photo then with your writing then instead of linking a shit wiki


----------



## Deleted member 283 (Mar 27, 2019)

U look like if tom holland has a pollen allergy and is about to sneeze


----------



## dogtown (Mar 27, 2019)

why am I here said:


> this is the point where I agree with
> 
> 
> post a verification photo then with your writing then instead of linking a shit wiki


----------



## why am I here (Mar 27, 2019)

dogtown said:


> View attachment 34608


come on then buddy


fatcelnolonger said:


> U look like if tom holland has a pollen allergy and is about to sneeze


interesting description


----------



## dogtown (Mar 27, 2019)

why am I here said:


> come on then buddy
> 
> interesting description




@Coping @androidcel 

Plz confirm this is me 









Lucky Blue Smith - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## androidcel (Mar 27, 2019)

dogtown said:


> @Coping @androidcel
> 
> Plz confirm this is me
> 
> ...


can confirm, @dogtown has sent multiple selfies with timestamp to me


----------



## Coping (Mar 27, 2019)

dogtown said:


> @Coping @androidcel
> 
> Plz confirm this is me
> 
> ...


Yes this is actually @dogtown he mogs hard


----------



## why am I here (Mar 27, 2019)

dogtown said:


> @Coping @androidcel
> 
> Plz confirm this is me
> 
> ...


lol tagging people doesnt prove shit though


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Mar 27, 2019)

dogtown said:


> @Coping @androidcel
> 
> Plz confirm this is me
> 
> ...


LOL nice larp


----------



## Alexanderr (Mar 27, 2019)

why am I here said:


>



You’re a fucking ginger, wouldn’t be over for you if you were 8/10 but you’re not. 
4/10 max. Don’t worry though, most of us aren’t higher than 5/10 anyways.


----------



## why am I here (Mar 27, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> LOL nice larp


I know right it is very good


----------



## dogtown (Mar 27, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> LOL nice larp



Have some fun cunt


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Mar 27, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Have some fun cunt


Low inhib maxing?


----------



## dogtown (Mar 27, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> You’re a fucking ginger, wouldn’t be over for you if you were 8/10 but you’re not.
> 4/10 max. Don’t worry though, most of us aren’t higher than 5/10 anyways.



Over for gingercels


----------



## Bur_01 (Mar 27, 2019)

You look like shit

Ginger hair jfl
No eyebrows
Beta eyes


----------



## dogtown (Mar 27, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> Low inhib maxing?



Fucking about with ginger maxing 


This was my low inhib maxing 

https://looksmax.org/threads/low-t.13903/


----------



## Coping (Mar 27, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Have some fun cunt


?


----------



## LowTierNormie (Mar 28, 2019)

Make you hairbrows darker.


----------



## mido the slayer (Mar 28, 2019)

Mogs me


----------



## dogtown (Mar 28, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> Mogs me



Everyone does


----------



## future chadlite (Mar 28, 2019)

LOL IMAGINE BEING GINGER TGHATS WORSE THAN SHITSKIN


----------



## Coping (Mar 28, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Everyone does


?


----------



## mido the slayer (Mar 28, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Everyone does


I was joking you fag


----------



## RichardSpencel (Mar 28, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Cope
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 over for me,I just looked up who that was and for five mins couldn't decide whether trolling or not.


----------



## dogtown (Mar 28, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> over for me,I just looked up who that was and for five mins couldn't decide whether trolling or not.



Fucking over lmao


----------



## Sizzurp (Mar 28, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Fucking over lmao


----------



## dogtown (Mar 28, 2019)

Sizzurp said:


>




In b4 spamming ban


----------



## Sizzurp (Mar 28, 2019)

dogtown said:


> In b4 spamming ban



HAHAAH xd you already know. Fuck it tbh


----------



## dogtown (Mar 28, 2019)

Sizzurp said:


> HAHAAH xd you already know. Fuck it tbh




Based and low inhib


----------



## Sizzurp (Mar 28, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Based and low inhib



I literally just created that gif as well. Posted right away. Big tings and that.


----------



## dogtown (Mar 28, 2019)

Sizzurp said:


> I literally just created that gif as well. Posted right away. Big tings and that.



You like British shizer don’t you


----------



## Sizzurp (Mar 28, 2019)

dogtown said:


> You like British shizer don’t you


Ib4 British pornstar


----------



## RichardSpencel (Mar 28, 2019)

You look like landry from Friday night lights.


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 30, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> 4/10 - You look like you have anger problems tbh


Its called small IPD


----------



## dontgoLAXb4UMAXx (Apr 2, 2019)

ideal phenotype




archiecel


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Apr 2, 2019)

Cuck eyes and ginger fuck your anal. Start dying your hair black. Cuck eyes remain.


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 5, 2019)

Keltic nordid/10

Good looking are you
Irish?,British?


----------



## Afrikancel (Apr 5, 2019)

why am I here said:


>



Genetic trash bro. I don't mean to offend but I have seen plenty of whites that look like you and all have been low class.


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Apr 5, 2019)

Being ginger is even worse than being curry tbh


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 5, 2019)

Old thread but wanted to let OP know that he has to slice down the block, not across the street


----------



## why am I here (Apr 6, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> Keltic nordid/10
> 
> Good looking are you
> Irish?,British?


english,one parent is apparently from britain the other one has family that came from france


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Apr 6, 2019)

just my opinion: but your eyes area is atrocious. 
That's a pity, cuz the rest of your face is really, really good, and your height for your age is also good. But those eyes tho'...


----------



## why am I here (Apr 6, 2019)

Guess What? said:


> just my opinion: but your eyes area is atrocious.
> That's a pity, cuz the rest of your face is really, really good, and your height for your age is also good. But those eyes tho'...


yeah i know any suggestions to improve them at all, include surgeries if you want


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 6, 2019)

why am I here said:


> yeah i know any suggestions to improve them at all, include surgeries if you want


A skull reconstruction surgery to move the orbitals apart.


----------



## dogtown (Apr 6, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> A skull reconstruction surgery to move the orbitals apart.



*BRUTAL *


----------



## why am I here (Apr 6, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> A skull reconstruction surgery to move the orbitals apart.


i hear that palate expanders could possibly move them apart but that might be wrong, do you think that would be worth a try


dogtown said:


> *BRUTAL *


you my friend are as helpful as always


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 6, 2019)

dogtown said:


> *BRUTAL *





why am I here said:


> i hear that palate expanders could possibly move them apart but that might be wrong, do you think that would be worth a try


May work in kids under 12 year old.


Skull reconstruction it is.
https://www.dryaremchuk.com/blog/fa...ruction-using-porous-polyethylene-implants-2/ 







You have to get your face ripped off that a trashbag then your skull broken by a savage.
You also have to risk having very hard complications, even lethal ones.





Just to move your eyes apart by 2mm.


----------



## dogtown (Apr 6, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> May work in kids under 12 year old.
> 
> 
> Skull reconstruction it is.
> ...




Still looks like shit too


----------



## why am I here (Apr 6, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Still looks like shit too


k nice to know


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 6, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Still looks like shit too


Better than being a picasso painting...


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Apr 6, 2019)

OP you aren't bad looking. I'd rate you 4.75-5/10 with the average being 4.5.


----------



## belnar93 (Apr 6, 2019)

good structure but rip collagen by the time u got 25.
u look way older already


----------



## why am I here (Apr 6, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> OP you aren't bad looking. I'd rate you 4.75-5/10 with the average being 4.5.


okay thank you what would you suggest to improve that rating



belnar93 said:


> good structure but rip collagen by the time u got 25.
> u look way older already


yeah that is true my freckles make my skin look like shit to be honest plus it probably is just naturally bad so 
how old would you say right now then?


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Apr 6, 2019)

why am I here said:


> okay thank you what would you suggest to improve that rating
> 
> 
> yeah that is true my freckles make my skin look like shit to be honest plus it probably is just naturally bad so
> how old would you say right now then?


A better haircut, and darkening of your eyebrows as others have suggested. You have a good lower third, by the way!


----------



## why am I here (Apr 6, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> A better haircut, and darkening of your eyebrows as others have suggested. You have a good lower third, by the way!


yeah i am going to dye both my hair and eyebrows, what would you suggest for the hair though

haha thank you its luckily the one good thing


----------



## belnar93 (Apr 6, 2019)

why am I here said:


> okay thank you what would you suggest to improve that rating
> 
> 
> yeah that is true my freckles make my skin look like shit to be honest plus it probably is just naturally bad so
> how old would you say right now then?


id say ur 19 atleast


----------



## why am I here (Apr 6, 2019)

belnar93 said:


> id say ur 19 atleast


really getting on then, anything you could suggest to minimise any of the effects


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Apr 6, 2019)

why am I here said:


> yeah i am going to dye both my hair and eyebrows, what would you suggest for the hair though
> 
> haha thank you its luckily the one good thing


Don't sell yourself short buddy, you have a nice nose and your lips aren't bad either. As for a hair color, considering you have blue eyes (light) I would go for brown (dark). Contrast is key! Don't go for blond or any other light hair color.


----------



## why am I here (Apr 6, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Don't sell yourself short buddy, you have a nice nose and your lips aren't bad either. As for a hair color, considering you have blue eyes (light) I would go for brown (dark). Contrast is key! Don't go for blond or any other light hair color.


okay thank you, I appreciate it. Thank you for the advice I will definitely do this sounds like a good plan.


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 6, 2019)

You upped your lighting and agle game very well from last post.


----------



## why am I here (Apr 6, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> You upped your lighting and agle game very well from last post.


shhhh, dont make it so obvious


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Apr 6, 2019)

why am I here said:


> okay thank you, I appreciate it. Thank you for the advice I will definitely do this sounds like a good plan.


You're welcome! You're a good sport.  Btw do you know what kind of haircut you're going to go for?


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 6, 2019)

why am I here said:


> shhhh, dont make it so obvious


I would let you fuck my wife so her kids will be ginger srs dedsrs


----------



## why am I here (Apr 6, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> You're welcome! You're a good sport.  Btw do you know what kind of haircut you're going to go for?


I have been suggested by a lot of people to have something on the more medium side not that long though, although they havent given any direct suggestions if you could give any that would be helpful.


Extra Chromosome said:


> I would let you fuck my wife so her kids will be ginger srs dedsrs


hhahahahahahah fuccks sake


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Apr 6, 2019)

why am I here said:


> I have been suggested by a lot of people to have something on the more medium side not that long though, although they havent given any direct suggestions if you could give any that would be helpful.
> 
> hhahahahahahah fuccks sake


Once you've dyed your hair brown, I think #28 would look good! It's medium-length. Just like other users suggested. I was going to say Young Leonardo diCaprio (@dogtown looks like him, tbh) but I figured that might be a little too long as it reached his lips.


----------



## dogtown (Apr 6, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Once you've dyed your hair brown, I think #28 would look good! It's medium-length. Just like other users suggested. I was going to say Young Leonardo diCaprio (@dogtown looks like him, tbh) but I figured that might be a little too long as it reached his lips.



Whats #28 ?


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Apr 6, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Whats #28 ?


JFL I forgot link. https://hairstyleonpoint.com/top-50-short-mens-hairstyles/


----------



## dogtown (Apr 6, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> JFL I forgot link. https://hairstyleonpoint.com/top-50-short-mens-hairstyles/



I will have a look I’m due a haircut


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Apr 6, 2019)

dogtown said:


> I will have a look I’m due a haircut


It would look good on you also tbh. When you first quoted me I was like "jfl just check the link brah" then I realized I forgot to paste it.


----------



## dogtown (Apr 6, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> It would look good on you also tbh. When you first quoted me I was like "jfl just check the link brah" then I realized I forgot to paste it.



I like that haircut I might consider getting it. 

Also brutal looks pill like atleast 30/50 guys on that list are chads


TRUE_CEL said:


> It would look good on you also tbh. When you first quoted me I was like "jfl just check the link brah" then I realized I forgot to paste it.



I like that haircut I might consider getting it. 

Also brutal looks pill like atleast 30/50 guys on that list are chads


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Apr 6, 2019)

dogtown said:


> I like that haircut I might consider getting it.
> 
> Also brutal looks pill like atleast 30/50 guys on that list are chads


You should it will look good on you! Tbh I've had haircuts that weren't even popular until some celeb got the same hairstyle as me. JFL, brutal truecelpill.


----------



## dogtown (Apr 6, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> You should it will look good on you! Tbh I've had haircuts that weren't even popular until some celeb got the same hairstyle as me. JFL, brutal truecelpill.



Had the same haircut for about 4-5 years, I’m too high inhib to change it


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Apr 6, 2019)

why am I here said:


> yeah i know any suggestions to improve them at all, include surgeries if you want



well, only surgeries can fix eyes bone structure.
Anyway i don't think there's something for this.

Be aware of troll answers btw, skull recostruction is barely done on people that had a trauma, nobody will do it on an healthy man.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Apr 6, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Had the same haircut for about 4-5 years, I’m too high inhib to change it


I cut my hair today, a bit shorter than I wanted. Last time I went to a barber was in 2013. I've been cutting it myself ever since. People say they can't tell I do it myself. Tbh.


----------



## dogtown (Apr 6, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> I cut my hair today, a bit shorter than I wanted. Last time I went to a barber was in 2013. I've been cutting it myself ever since. People say they can't tell I do it myself. Tbh.



How the fuck do you do that JFL.

I would mess that up so bad


----------



## Nibba (Apr 6, 2019)

If that's ur facial leanness at 17% you'll be a god at low bf


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Apr 6, 2019)

dogtown said:


> How the fuck do you do that JFL.
> 
> I would mess that up so bad


It takes practice! At first I would use two mirrors, one for the back, the other for the front and sides. I've learned from this guy. Tbh he's good looking, people comment him on his looks in the comment section. Blackpill NGL.


----------



## why am I here (Apr 6, 2019)

Nibba said:


> If that's ur facial leanness at 17% you'll be a god at low bf


how would you suggest lowering my body fat levels then how would you do that



Guess What? said:


> well, only surgeries can fix eyes bone structure.
> Anyway i don't think there's something for this.
> 
> Be aware of troll answers btw, skull recostruction is barely done on people that had a trauma, nobody will do it on an healthy man.


oh okay thank you i wasnt planning on doing one of those to be honest




TRUE_CEL said:


> Once you've dyed your hair brown, I think #28 would look good! It's medium-length. Just like other users suggested. I was going to say Young Leonardo diCaprio (@dogtown looks like him, tbh) but I figured that might be a little too long as it reached his lips.


ahh okay thank you i will consider both of those suggestions i dont mind how long it gets as long as it looks good


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 6, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> It takes practice! At first I would use two mirrors, one for the back, the other for the front and sides. I've learned from this guy. Tbh he's good looking, people comment him on his looks in the comment section. Blackpill NGL.



He deserves to be executed with that godly hair


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Apr 6, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> He deserves to be executed with that godly hair



My prime hair would've hair mogged him


----------



## dogtown (Apr 6, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> My prime hair would've hair mogged him
> 
> View attachment 37534



Would’ve should’ve could’ve


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Apr 6, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Would’ve should’ve could’ve


he which shall not be named gave me no chance


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Apr 6, 2019)

Being redhead = over


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Apr 7, 2019)

why am I here said:


> how would you suggest lowering my body fat levels then how would you do that
> 
> 
> oh okay thank you i wasnt planning on doing one of those to be honest
> ...


Make sure to keep me updated if you aren't willing to do publicly. 



Extra Chromosome said:


> He deserves to be executed with that godly hair


Tbh he's got the same music taste as me.



GenericChad1444 said:


> My prime hair would've hair mogged him
> 
> View attachment 37534


You would mog him if you had prime hair? Wtf.


----------



## why am I here (Apr 7, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Make sure to keep me updated if you aren't willing to do publicly.
> 
> 
> Tbh he's got the same music taste as me.
> ...


yeah I definitely will keep you updated thank you for the help though.


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 8, 2019)




----------

